# RedCon1 founder enters plea agreement in Blackstone Labs case



## Swiper. (Nov 19, 2021)

Redcon1 founder enters plea agreement in Blackstone Labs case
					

Blackstone Labs' co-founders Aaron Singerman and PJ Braun could each face several years in prison under plea agreements reached with federal prosecutors.




					www.naturalproductsinsider.com


----------



## Iamnatty (Nov 19, 2021)

Dang I didn't know that happened. I knew a guy who got jacked on Blackstone labs when we were in high school lol


----------



## Adrenolin (Nov 19, 2021)

Iamnatty said:


> Dang I didn't know that happened. I knew a guy who got jacked on Blackstone labs when we were in high school lol


Wow you're really young


----------



## Iamnatty (Nov 19, 2021)

30 bud


----------



## Iamnatty (Nov 19, 2021)

Mabey it was after high school. I'll look for the picture


----------



## TomJ (Nov 19, 2021)

What are the charges? 
Someone give me the rundown

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 19, 2021)

TomJ said:


> What are the charges?
> Someone give me the rundown
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Its all in the link and the actual indictment is in there too. 
Also involves the rat owner of ASF. He ratted out the other two company founders.


----------



## GymRat79 (Nov 19, 2021)

Oh my god, wtf? Seriously gonna send this guy to prison over putting "illegal" substances in their supplements? Give me a break. This is pathetic and stupid as fuck especially when a big majority of law enforcement are on gear themselves.


----------



## horsemanbaby (Nov 19, 2021)

TomJ said:


> What are the charges?
> Someone give me the rundown
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk





> The U.S. Department of Justice (DOJ) in 2019 announced the 14-count grand jury indictment against Blackstone Labs and other defendants for selling illegal substances, including prohormones (primarily dimethazine, or DMZ), AMP citrate (aka 1,3-Dimethylbutylamine/DMBA) and SARMs (selective androgen receptor modulators), as dietary supplements.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 20, 2021)

GymRat79 said:


> Oh my god, wtf? Seriously gonna send this guy to prison over putting "illegal" substances in their supplements? Give me a break. This is pathetic and stupid as fuck especially when a big majority of law enforcement are on gear themselves.


This is not the first time that these guys and supplement companies they owned put illegal ingredients in their products. This is, at the very least, the 3rd time going  down this road. 
They take advantage of the FDA not being at full attention as they are when it comes to manufacturing prescription drugs. 

Its not as lax as it once was in the supplement industry. These guys clearly weighed the consequences against the money they stood to make spiking their products. It wasn't just 1 or 2 products either. There's a laundry list of products that were spiked with pro-hormones, sarms, and actual Schedule 3 AAS.

I'm betting this is going to be their last rodeo as the last group of guys is going to do some significant time in federal prison. As it usually is in a federal indictment the first to sign will get the best deal. 

@lifter6973 mentioned ASF owner Robert Dimaggio. This professional informant was the first to jump ship and make statements on his way to fully cooperate with Federal Prosecutors that made clear that he and his partners knew from the start that their products were full of all kinds of fun. 

Dimaggio obviously planned to rat out his partners and be the first on paper and do little to no actual time. He's just got to be prepared to take the stand and point out his former friends in open court. Dimaggio has proven that he has no issue going to work for the feds to help strengthen their case against his former friends. He is happy to take what he could from his company and then get back to the safer although not as profitable business of collecting board fees at ASF from scam sources like Uncle Z and the scam companies Z hides behind(PSL, etc.).


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 20, 2021)

TomJ said:


> What are the charges?
> Someone give me the rundown
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk











						Sports nutrition firms, owners indicted for selling SARMs, prohormones
					

A 14-count indictment alleged Blackstone Labs and related parties sold hundreds of thousands of illegal compounds and conspired to defraud consumers and FDA.




					www.naturalproductsinsider.com
				




Thank youu @Swiper. !! I hope your healing up well? You're pretty much bionic at this point in time, aren't you? 
If you guys aren't familiar with Swiper he's a VIP everywhere and a Celebrity insider recognized around the Community as one of the good guys. 
Swiper has a Sticky thread in the Celebrity Q & A Forum called...you guessed it...Q & A with Swiper at RX Muscle.com. His thread is alongside Dave Palumbo's, Chris Aceto's and other well known folks.
Even after multiple surgeries and having to slow way down Swiper has one of the most powerful physiques the Community has seen.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 20, 2021)

redcon is the sickest gym i ever saw in 20 years ..Only 2 in america the boca one is amazing


----------



## Test_subject (Nov 21, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Its all in the link and the actual indictment is in there too.
> Also involves the rat owner of ASF. He ratted out the other two company founders.


Yep. Robert DiMaggio is a rat (this is not doxxing, mods, his name is readily available online in the court papers).

I wouldn’t touch ASF as a forum or any source that sponsors there for just that reason.


----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 21, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> Yep. Robert DiMaggio is a rat (this is not doxxing, mods, his name is readily available online in the court papers).
> 
> I wouldn’t touch ASF as a forum or any source that sponsors there for just that reason.


Yeah, he's basically a scumbag in general. If you look at the stuff, he was like their advisor on how to stay ahead of the FDA and others yet on ASF he claims he didn't know anything illegal was in there. 
This best sums him up:  He's the type of guy that would crawl over your dead body to grab a 1 dollar bill on the other side.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Nov 21, 2021)

Fuck this police state.  Fuck the DEA.  Fuck this government.  And if there are any bootlickers here, FUCK YOU TOO.  YOU are the problem.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Nov 22, 2021)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Fuck this police state.  Fuck the DEA.  Fuck this government.  And if there are any bootlickers here, FUCK YOU TOO.  YOU are the problem.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Nov 22, 2021)

TrenTrenTren said:


> Fuck this police state.  Fuck the DEA.  Fuck this government.  And if there are any bootlickers here, FUCK YOU TOO.  YOU are the problem.


Licking the boots of whom? The Feds or Dimaggio(ASF owner)?  Or some other entity? Just want to be on the same page.....or do my best to be there with you all.


----------



## Swiper. (Nov 24, 2021)




----------



## lifter6973 (Nov 24, 2021)

Swiper. said:


>


Not really surprised.
Curious though, who is the bigger POS, Singerman, Braun or DiMaggio?


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 3, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> This is not the first time that these guys and supplement companies they owned put illegal ingredients in their products. This is, at the very least, the 3rd time going  down this road.
> They take advantage of the FDA not being at full attention as they are when it comes to manufacturing prescription drugs.
> 
> Its not as lax as it once was in the supplement industry. These guys clearly weighed the consequences against the money they stood to make spiking their products. It wasn't just 1 or 2 products either. There's a laundry list of products that were spiked with pro-hormones, sarms, and actual Schedule 3 AAS.
> ...


What are some of the supplements that were spiked with AAS? Is there a list somewhere I can read? I’m just curious if I’ve taken any. I’m assuming this is out in the open stuff and I hope I’m not breaking a rule by asking it’s just interesting to me. I took a testosterone booster from Redon 1 I think it was Chinese similax whatever that is.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 3, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> What are some of the supplements that were spiked with AAS? Is there a list somewhere I can read? I’m just curious if I’ve taken any. I’m assuming this is out in the open stuff and I hope I’m not breaking a rule by asking it’s just interesting to me. I took a testosterone booster from Redon 1 I think it was Chinese similax whatever that is.


Redcon1 stuff is not what this is about, its when Aaron was with Blackstone Labs.
They were selling Pro Hormones, asked to stop, then did some shady stuff in order to keep selling it.

Most of the needed info is there in the link he provided...









						Sports nutrition firms, owners indicted for selling SARMs, prohormones
					

A 14-count indictment alleged Blackstone Labs and related parties sold hundreds of thousands of illegal compounds and conspired to defraud consumers and FDA.




					www.naturalproductsinsider.com


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 3, 2022)

I laugh at people who hype Redcon1 while ignoring the shitty nature of Aaron 

Fuck any company he's involved with


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 3, 2022)

Fvckinashman said:


> I laugh at people who hype Redcon1 while ignoring the shitty nature of Aaron
> 
> Fuck any company he's involved with


tons just like him too, for instance, the scumbag bottom feeding owner of ASF (also runs multiple shit supplement lines) who ratted on him and told him how to keep selling that stuff and stay under the radar (at least for a little bit).


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 3, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> tons just like him too, for instance, the scumbag bottom feeding owner of ASF (also runs multiple shit supplement lines) who ratted on him and told him how to keep selling that stuff and stay under the radar (at least for a little bit).


100 fucking percent.


----------



## TrenTrenTren (Jan 4, 2022)

FinalOpus said:


> What are some of the supplements that were spiked with AAS? Is there a list somewhere I can read? I’m just curious if I’ve taken any. I’m assuming this is out in the open stuff and I hope I’m not breaking a rule by asking it’s just interesting to me. I took a testosterone booster from Redon 1 I think it was Chinese similax whatever that is.


Shit, find me the spiked ones and I'll eat em for breakfast.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Jan 12, 2022)

https://www.naturalproductsinsider....bs-co-founder-faces-potential-bond-revocation

Federal prosecutors on Tuesday requested a judge revoke the bond conditions of Aaron Singerman, a co-founder of sports supplement brand Blackstone Labs, just two weeks before he is scheduled to be sentenced for his role in the sale of illegal products marketed as dietary supplements.

Citing a probation report and conversation with a probation officer, U.S. Department of Justice lawyers expressed concern regarding Singerman’s “escalating irresponsible and dangerous behavior.”

Singerman was arrested in November for boating under the influence, which resulted in the suspension of his driver’s license and a new bond condition consistent with the latter restriction, according to the Jan. 11 court filing.

*But on Jan. 7, “in flagrant violation of this court’s order and Florida law, and with total disregard for public safety, the defendant illegally drove a car, while admittedly under the influence of sleeping medication, and had a car accident,” prosecutors wrote.

The government requested immediate revocation of Singerman’s bond, as well as an order that he be held without bond, pending sentencing*.

Singerman’s lawyer, James Durham, opposed the motion, according to prosecutors’ court filing. Durham did not immediately respond to an email from Natural Products Insider.

Singerman, who also founded RedCon1, a sports supplement company, is scheduled to be sentenced on Jan. 27.

“While the sentencing is two weeks away, it is apparent that the current conditions of his release are insufficient, and that the safety of both the public and the defendant are at immediate risk,” wrote prosecutors, who requested the court allow them to appear by Zoom at any hearing regarding their motion.

After prosecutors filed their request, a motion hearing was set for Thursday, Jan. 13, at 10:00 a.m. in the West Palm Beach Division in the U.S. District for the Southern District of Florida before Magistrate Judge William Matthewman. Singerman was ordered to appear in person, and if he fails to do so, a warrant will be issued for his arrest, according to a court notice. The notice said the hearing will not be continued.

Singerman and Blackstone Labs co-founder Phillip (“PJ”) Braun each face up to 13 years in prison in connection with their guilty pleas to two criminal counts in a 14-count indictment: introduction of unapproved new drugs into interstate commerce with intent to defraud and mislead, and conspiracy to distribute controlled substances.

U.S. District Judge William Dimitrouleas is responsible for handing out any sentences to Braun and Singerman, as well as other defendants in the criminal case.

All of the defendants have pleaded guilty or, in the case of one former employee of Blackstone Labs, been convicted following a jury trial.


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 12, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> https://www.naturalproductsinsider....bs-co-founder-faces-potential-bond-revocation
> 
> Federal prosecutors on Tuesday requested a judge revoke the bond conditions of Aaron Singerman, a co-founder of sports supplement brand Blackstone Labs, just two weeks before he is scheduled to be sentenced for his role in the sale of illegal products marketed as dietary supplements.
> 
> ...


It’s weird the types of people who start companies especially supplement companies lol


----------



## Swiper. (Jan 28, 2022)

“AARON SINGERMAN TO SPEND 54 MONTHS IN PRISON”









						AARON SINGERMAN TO SPEND 54 MONTHS IN PRISON - BocaNewsNow.com
					

BY: ANDREW COLTON | Editor and Publisher




					bocanewsnow.com


----------



## Fvckinashman (Jan 28, 2022)

fucking good, I warned everyone about him and not to buy Redcon bullshit because he's a fucking fraud


----------



## biggerben692000 (Jan 28, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> “AARON SINGERMAN TO SPEND 54 MONTHS IN PRISON”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Swiper! In reading the article I picked up on a couple of things. First, the author stated there wasn't any mention of "When" Singerman might be eligible for parole. I'm sure there wasn't as the Federal system does not have "Parol". They only have "Supervised Release" which is Probation which starts once he is released from Federal Prison.

He will serve 85% of his sentence. The feds do offer RDAP(Residential Drug & Alcohol program). Makes you eligible for a year off your sentence. It would've helped if his attorneys had made a request to his sentencing judge that he be allowed to take the program. The judge would've put the recommendation in his sentencing report and the BOP would take that into account when designating him to a federal prison. Not all facilities offer the program and when I was there the list to get in was very backed up. I was fortunate to get 10 months off my sentence for taking the program. 

I paid off an Asian kid to get out of the way. If you have a gun charge on your case you are not eligible for time off. You can take the program, however. I dealt poker as my hustle in prison. The inmates all have a handle on who is getting into the program. When you get to a facility that offers RDAP one of the first things your asked is "Whats your release date"? They ask so they can plug your name and date into the formula and that lets guys figure out what class you'll be in. I was able to figure it out.  The Asian kid was a big gambler so I was able to talk to him. 

The fact that he had a gun charge and wouldn't be getting any time off could make him very unpopular anyway. A last minute decision for him to get out of the way made room for me as the last inmate for that class. The next class was 2 months away. 
My rep and the Asian rep got the deal done. That opened up questions about whether or not I threatened the kid to remove his name from the list. Thankfully, an investigation wasn't opened as that would've had me sitting in the SHU while SIS did their investigation. I would've missed the class regardless of what the outcome of that investigation was.        

Aaron clearly has some substance abuse issues. Boat wreck under the influence and then a car wreck under the influence. Often times a guys ego will be his undoing and he won't want the "addict" label. If he isn't on the list he'll be crying "Addict here!!" when he hits a yard.


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 29, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> Thank you Swiper! In reading the article I picked up on a couple of things. First, the author stated there wasn't any mention of "When" Singerman might be eligible for parole. I'm sure there wasn't as the Federal system does not have "Parol". They only have "Supervised Release" which is Probation which starts once he is released from Federal Prison.
> 
> He will serve 85% of his sentence. The feds do offer RDAP(Residential Drug & Alcohol program). Makes you eligible for a year off your sentence. It would've helped if his attorneys had made a request to his sentencing judge that he be allowed to take the program. The judge would've put the recommendation in his sentencing report and the BOP would take that into account when designating him to a federal prison. Not all facilities offer the program and when I was there the list to get in was very backed up. I was fortunate to get 10 months off my sentence for taking the program.
> 
> ...


Did I understand correctly that one of his kids was in the boat? Very confusing as one source said that was the case..but he told officers he had someone with him  showing him how to operate the boat. I don't usually get as fucked up as possible while I am being taught a new skill. 911 caller said he thought it was a couple because they were very close together on one seat. Either way..that and the car crash while awaiting his sentence..contigent on "cooperation"? He may be rich but clearly has serious substance abuse issues and possibly not all that high on the IQ list.


----------



## Daron_e (Jan 29, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> “AARON SINGERMAN TO SPEND 54 MONTHS IN PRISON”
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This the same Swiper that does heating and air by day and looks like a pro bodybuilder  by night lol? If so good to see u here.


----------



## Swiper. (Feb 18, 2022)

“PJ Braun Sentenced To Federal Prison

PJ Braun was just sentenced to 54 months in federal prison for his role with Blackstone Labs and the marketing of illegal nutritional supplements.”









						Aaron Singerman Associate PJ Braun Sentenced To Federal Prison - BocaNewsNow.com
					

BY: STAFF REPORT | BocaNewsNow.com




					bocanewsnow.com


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 18, 2022)

I wonder how many who used their products with prohormones in them that weren't aware that got their hpta fucked up over use


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 18, 2022)

GymRat79 said:


> Oh my god, wtf? Seriously gonna send this guy to prison over putting "illegal" substances in their supplements? Give me a break. This is pathetic and stupid as fuck especially when a big majority of law enforcement are on gear themselves.


What


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 18, 2022)

FlyingPapaya said:


> What


He's trolling as usual


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Feb 18, 2022)

I swear he's fucking retarded


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 18, 2022)

I dont think the guys were spiking natty supplements w/ gear. They were selling prohormones and told to stop.
Then they pulled some shady tricks like relabeling them a different brand and selling them again thru different means (not the BSL site). I dont think they were selling say "Laxogenin" and spiking it with Superdrol. (Just for an example). At least that is how I read it initially. I could be wrong though...


----------



## lifter6973 (Feb 18, 2022)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I dont think the guys were spiking natty supplements w/ gear. They were selling prohormones and told to stop.
> Then they pulled some shady tricks like relabeling them a different brand and selling them again thru different means (not the BSL site). I dont think they were selling say "Laxogenin" and spiking it with Superdrol. (Just for an example). At least that is how I read it initially. I could be wrong though...


I think you are right.  All involved are scumbags though.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Feb 18, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> I think you are right.  All involved are scumbags though.


no doubt...


----------



## hard_gains (Feb 19, 2022)

Anyone else seeing Kai Greene pushing redcon now? It's over Facebook


----------



## Fvckinashman (Feb 19, 2022)

say it ain't so, Kai


----------



## Swiper. (Oct 14, 2022)

“REDCON1 FORCED INTO BANKRUPTCY AS AARON SINGERMAN REMAINS IN PRISON

REDCON1 OWES NEARLY $7M. AARON SINGERMAN OWNS TWO HOMES VALUED AT $7M. CURRENTLY RESIDING IN FEDERAL PRISON.”









						REDCON1 FORCED INTO BANKRUPTCY AS AARON SINGERMAN REMAINS IN PRISON - BocaNewsNow.com
					

BY: STAFF REPORT | BocaNewsNow.com




					bocanewsnow.com


----------



## Daron_e (Oct 14, 2022)

Swiper. said:


> “REDCON1 FORCED INTO BANKRUPTCY AS AARON SINGERMAN REMAINS IN PRISON
> 
> REDCON1 OWES NEARLY $7M. AARON SINGERMAN OWNS TWO HOMES VALUED AT $7M. CURRENTLY RESIDING IN FEDERAL PRISON.”
> 
> ...


Well now that didn't take long. His home will probably be a little less lavish when he gets out.  Talk about screwing up a good thing.


----------



## PZT (Oct 15, 2022)

Adrenolin said:


> Wow you're really young


Exactly what I though hahaha


----------



## Swiper. (Nov 30, 2022)

BOP: Federal Inmates By Name
					






					www.bop.gov


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 1, 2022)

I'll be home for Christmas(my sing song voice here!) while the poor sap(s) he gave substantial assistance in prosecuting had his door kicked in and maybe had his dog shot if the thing wagged its tail.
Its funny how the feds will watch your comings and goings for a week or 2 in order to pick the ideal time to serve the warrant.

Ideal meaning Friday evening when, because your separated from your wife and the judge decides the kids will be in the family home full time that Dad is out of the home Sunday through Thursday and in the house with the kids Friday and  Saturday. Instead of grabbing him at his little apartment Sunday through Thursday, they wait for him to get to the house and settle in for the evening before kicking in the door with ski masks and with machine guns trained on dad while the grade school children get a taste for their gov't in action. Suck a dick.

I watched a report Palumbo had about Singerman's sentence being recalculated. I believe we spoke about it here. Dave had the recently released from Fed Prison who owned the gym in Florida and who was selling AAS and GH online on his website. Had Levrone and others wearing his Tshirts repping his company.

He misrepresented himself as a Physician over on meso. His name escapes me at the moment. The panel Palumbo assembled were discussing what could have caused the sudden recalculation and sentence reduction after he had already started his sentence. Valentino said he thought he had ratted/given info after he landed  at the FPC.

Most times we see prosecutors filing a 5k1 with the sentencing judge in Singermans case. The 5k1 is a confidential piece of paper with the prosecutor explaining how much help the soon to be inmate helped in the prosecution of others and its usually a person involved in his own case because he would have details of what others may have done as far as committing crime goes.

The prosecutor has all the juice. He will suggest how many downward departures from the federal sentencing guidelines a defendant should receive. How badly did he fuck up the lives of others. The more damage done the bigger the reward.

That this happened after he was incarcerated has me believing the info he gave federal prosecutors had to do with another case. I don't have the official name for it in front of me....but once whatever case he helped prosecutors with came to an end the prosecutor wrote his sentencing judge with the same info he would include on a 5k1 and ask the judge to file a motion to recalculare Singermans sentence. Actually, Singermans attorney would know when the case came to an end and filed to have his clients sentence recalculated.


If Singerman would've had to go testify and point out the poor slob who he informed on in court the gov't would've filed a writ for him to leave the facility he is serving his sentence at to go to court. He's have an armed escort there and back. But as often is the case the threat of him testifying and the double threat of being sentenced to what amounts to on average double the sentence you were offered if you lose your jury trial....most sign and go away quietly, It helps prop up that 98% conviction rate.

When Singerman is released he needs to show Palumbo his PSR(pre sentencing report). It answers all the questions.
Thanks @Swiper. !!


----------



## lifter6973 (Dec 1, 2022)

biggerben692000 said:


> I'll be home for Christmas(my sing song voice here!) while the poor sap(s) he gave substantial assistance in prosecuting had his door kicked in and maybe had his dog shot if the thing wagged its tail.
> Its funny how the feds will watch your comings and goings for a week or 2 in order to pick the ideal time to serve the warrant.
> 
> Ideal meaning Friday evening when, because your separated from your wife and the judge decides the kids will be in the family home full time that Dad is out of the home Sunday through Thursday and in the house with the kids Friday and  Saturday. Instead of grabbing him at his little apartment Sunday through Thursday, they wait for him to get to the house and settle in for the evening before kicking in the door with ski masks and with machine guns trained on dad while the grade school children get a taste for their gov't in action. Suck a dick.
> ...


You guys check the ASF owner scumbag's name too?  He also shows up with a similar release date from Oklahoma Fed Prison but I thought that RAT never served time. Something seems weird about the dates.


----------



## biggerben692000 (Dec 1, 2022)

lifter6973 said:


> You guys check the ASF owner scumbag's name too?  He also shows up with a similar release date from Oklahoma Fed Prison but I thought that RAT never served time. Something seems weird about the dates.


I wasn't aware? Palumbo said it was only 1 of the guys had his sentecing date recalculated. The Federal system is very different than your state system. 
There are a lot of indictments in the federal system. Those 3 letter agencies conduct some sort of investigation and work closely with Prosecutors in order to get what the prosecuting attorney needs in order to be successful in obtaining a conviction.

To address your question or presumption that cooperating defendants go free; I think most of us have heard "Give up 3 and go Free" or some variation of those that sentence. The Federal System when it comes to figuring out the sentence relies heavily on the Federal sentencing Guidelines. There is a frightening chart everyone in the feds becomes familiar with very quickly. Every defendants future is in that chart.

There is a number(I believe its 1 - 35. The larger the # the more severe the crime. If the crime is bank fraud, there is an initial # given. Then depending on the amount of money  that was involved there  you either add  or even subtract from that initial #. If there is a computer involved in the crime it can enhance your crime and if the circumstances warrant, you may add  1, 2 or 3.

If it is a conspiracy case and you are deemed the leader of the conspiracy you will add to the initial # which makes the # larger moving you down the chart adding time to you sentence every number added.
 If you are determined to have had a minor role in the conspiracy  you will actually subtract from that base offense level.

Once the attorneys agree on the offense level, we move on to the defendants Criminal Category. This has everything to do with your criminal history. I've heard guys new to the system say that they feel this is unfair and constitutes Double Jeopardy. Whether or not that is an accurate depiction or not this isn't up for debate. 

You will sit down with your attorney and a representative from the US Probation Dept. Every defendant that finds themselves in the situation they are in before they can be sentenced they must have a Pre-sentencing Investigation completed. You will have signed a bunch of releases upon sitting down with the 2 wonderful people either in person or Zoom or some sort of video conference system. 

You will go all the way back to your days as a juvenile and are asked  if you had been arrested as a juvenile. The last 15 yrs are the only legal issues that can be used when computing your criminal category but they want to know everything. 


When you finally get into the meat and potatoes and your previous arrests are all brought up and the releases you signed will ensure none were overlooked. Convictions are what they are after. Every misdemeanor conviction is 1 point. If there was a term of incarceration was given as punishment for that misdemeanor(usually isn't) and it was longer than a year sentence you will add a point. 
For every felony conviction it is counted as 2 points and a jail tern of a year and longer will add 1 point. Things get a little hectic if in your past you picked up a new case(misdemeanor or felony) while on probation you are enhanced by 1 or 2 I can't quite remember. Once the interview is over that probation officer goes to work to verify and add or subtract things that he can or can't verify. A month or so later you will meet with your attorney to go over the report and if there are things that you disagree with or contest the judge presiding over your case will determine and have the final word as to what the Offense Level is for your crime and what your Criminal Category is. Your sentencing guidelines will have been determined and put in writing at the end of the report. 

If your guidelines call for a sentence of 48 to 62 months the Prosecutor will recommend either the low end,  middle, or high end of those guidelines. Your attorney will recommend the low end  and the prosecutor will ask for the mid or high end depending on how much of a dick he is and whether or not you cooperated. If you cooperated you must truly be on the road to rehabilitating yourself?

You are allowed to carry your Pre Sentencing Report up until you are sentenced and are designated to a facility. The morning of your transfer you are not allowed to take anything with you. That presentencing report that has all your past crimes including the instant offense you are there dealing with and your sentencing guidelines has now become contraband. Nobody is allowed to have theirs or anyone else's report and if its found in your possession you can be placed in ad seg to face disciplinary action. Reason being is that report can get someone seriously injured or killed. There are so many cooperating defendants that the BOP does what it can to protect these people because the system breeds informants and rewards informants. 


There are signs all over every facility that talks about rape and intimidating and or assaulting a cooperating defendant. Intimidating and or assaulting a witness is punishable by 5 yrs additional prison time. 


They will also make your stay hell these days for assaulting a cooperating defendant or physically assaulting sex offenders. There are so many sex offenders in the fed system that it is policy at most institutions to immediately transfer(diesel therapy) for attacking a sex offender. 

A friend of mine was a dentist with a serious drug problem on the street. His owing drug dealers and his wife being the manager of his dental biz(he had a few dentists in his building. His wife was aware of his habit would know if he took money from the biz to buy drugs. This led to him robbing 3 banks on 3 different dates on his lunch hour. 


He had no previous record and didn't use a weapon. He received i  believe a 7yr sentence. He and 2 other inmates at the low security facility beat a child molester when he wouldn't remove himself from their living quarters. My dentist friend found himself rolling into Big Sandy which is top 2 or 3 most violent USP(max security) institutions in the USA. Inmates and staff are routinely murdered. That was a dirty trick.

I have a story about a cross country trucker busted for attempting to lure a13 year old girl into traveling cross country with him. He was arrested with several syringes loaded with methamphetamine and an array of sex toys and pornography. Warlock tried to sneak in our range. A story for another day. I'm beat and have to start my day...


----------

